# Why Uber didn't pay Tolls in way to resturan?!



## Arvin2nd (Jul 25, 2018)

we try to pick up the order as soon as possible, so sometimes we need to pass a tollway but uber didn't pay anything for tolls before picking up the order and it is not good!


----------



## deardollar (Sep 26, 2017)

Just avoid toll way. If it will be too much longer, cancel the order.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

They also don’t pay tolls incurrred picking up a rider.


----------



## KITT (Mar 28, 2017)

Don't accept the order next time.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.
Move to ADL. We don't have tolls. 
.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> .
> Move to ADL. We don't have tolls.
> .


Only Brisbane, Melbourne and Sydney do.


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Only Brisbane, Melbourne and Sydney do.


Transurban announced their results today. Profit doubled , Share priced now over $12


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Only Brisbane, Melbourne and Sydney do.


Just one more reason to stay out of those hellholes! 

.


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Just one more reason to stay out of those hellholes!
> 
> .


Ah So ! 
You live in Adelaide !!!
That explains it


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Jay1960 said:


> Ah So !
> You live in Adelaide !!!
> That explains it


Gee well spotted!! It has only been in my profile for nearly two years. I hope your takeup of financial info is a little more focussed than your attention to detail here.

Then again, you are a retired accountant, so I suppose I should just trust you.

.


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Gee well spotted!! It has only been in my profile for nearly two years. I hope your takeup of financial info is a little more focussed than your attention to detail here.
> 
> Then again, you are a retired accountant, so I suppose I should just trust you.
> 
> .


I don't generally look at that stuff. No interest to me whatsoever. Only the substance or lack of in your posts.
But as I said knowing that now explains a lot . Take care sweetheart


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Jay1960 said:


> I don't generally look at that stuff. No interest to me whatsoever. Only the substance or lack of in your posts.
> But as I said knowing that now explains a lot . Take care sweetheart


Of course you don't look at that stuff, and of course it is of no interest. That is totally understandable as you approach every post with your pre-conceived and prejudiced ideas, and any thoughts or concepts outside of those narrow parameters are to be discarded with contempt and disgust.

And, I expect that is the beauty of being a retired accountant. There is no need to offer any weight or materiality to any of your utterances, you should just be trusted.

.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Jay1960 said:


> Ah So !
> You live in Adelaide !!!
> That explains it


"Ah So !
You live in Adelaide!!!
That explain it"
...Explain WHAT????...
...Please explain,....if you don't, you will look like a Dill...

Take care sweetheart...
P.S....it is plain to see that you are trying to provoke,there was no reason for you to attack Who is John Galt? ...you are a vicious troll...


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Uber once told me to go through tolls on way to restaurants so I did and they didn’t pay. Wtf I thought lol


----------

